# PUPPY BLADDER SIZE???



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone!!
Just brought home my new puppy, Daisy, last night. This is my first post, but have been reading ANYTHING I can get my hands on about Havanese, and have found this forum SO VERY HELPFUL!!

Okay, so here is my question: 
Daisy is 8 weeks old. At night how long can she hold her pee? 

Should I crate her and wake up every 2 hours to have her pee on her pad OR should I leave her crate open in her ex area for her to wake up and pee as she needs to until she can hold her pee all night? 

Her bedding was wet this morning and I felt HORRIBLE!! I didn't hear her cry or whine to get out. 

I am a stay at home Mom and we homeschool our 4 children, so, I have tons of time to potty train hourly, and am comitted to do so. I think I'll have the daytime under control...but what to do at NIGHT?? Help!!! ~Pamela 
Oh, and I'll post pics of my sweet Sable Girl and an avatar later today!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pamelabous said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> Just brought home my new puppy, Daisy, last night. This is my first post, but have been reading ANYTHING I can get my hands on about Havanese, and have found this forum SO VERY HELPFUL!!
> 
> Okay, so here is my question:
> ...


Hi Pamela,
I would urge you to by a book called; HOW TO TRAIN A PUPPY YOU CAN LIVE WITH.

With an 8 week old puppy they typically can't "hold" it all night long. Remove water around 7:00pm. Take the puppy out right before bed, assuming you stay up to 11:00pm or so and then put the puppy in her crate (a small crate that is just her size) next to your bed on your nightstand or chair. Then you will hear the puppy when she let's you know she needs to go potty. When she does that, take her out of the crate and take her outside where you want her to go, with a flashlight in your hand. Once she goes, softly praise her (since it is in the middle of the night and you also don't want to stimulate her to think it is play time) and then take her back to her crate next to you for more sleep. Usually they would get up only once in the middle in the night. By 10 weeks, they can make it through the night from like 11:00pm bedtime to 6:00am wakeup.


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Kathy!
I ordered that very book last week after reading about it here! Just waiting for it to come in the mail. I will put her next to my bed tonight for sure! I had her in my daugter's room and thought for sure I would hear her, but, not so. Thanks for the confirmation on the book...it can't get here soon enough!! ~Pamela


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy already gave you good advice but I will just add to be sure you clean teh crate well since she has peed in it. You'll want to use a cleaner formulated to remove all scent of the pee like Natures Miracle so she won't be tempted to pee in it again from catching the scent.  Have fun with your new puppy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I made a really stupid mistake with Ruby (who arrived last Tuesday). The first night she made everything on her pristine, comfy bed in the crate. I took it out to wash and the next night I put a wee wee pad at the bottom of the crate and a thick bath towel folded up on top of it. Never thinking about the scent they infuse into the pads to make them go there, she went in the crate twice more till I figured it out. Thankfully, since I got smarter and have nothing other than bedding in there now, she hasn't had another episode in the crate -- yet.

Good luck with your baby. This puppy stage is so much fun. They're such clowns.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

glad you like reading .. Welcome aboard. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppys-first-week-home-8-9-weeks


----------



## Pamelabous (Jan 19, 2010)

Dave, I've printed all the Dog Star Daily puppy stuff...FANTASTIC info for sure!! Daisy was dry from 2am til 6:30 this morning, so I am encouraged!! I put her in her crate at 11pm and she whined a bit, but then settled and woke up to pee at 2am. I just have her bedding in the crate and I took the advice and removed her water at 7pm! She is such a doll! ~Pamela


----------

